# Punisher: War Zone - Best yet!!



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay, a lot of you may say it's not saying much that the new Punisher movie dubbed War Zone is the best yet. But I was particularly impressed with Tomas Jane as Punisher. But this new one... starring Ray Stevenson who you may remember as Titus in Rome, the impulsive Roman centurion. He's also appeared in films like Arthur, the one with Clive Owen, as a sword weilding, horse riding warrior. 

Stephenson brings a bluntness to Punisher unlike anything we've seen from the previous movies. I actually liked Jane as Pun and Dolf Lundgren who played him in the 80s... well that was a very over-the-top campy film that you either loved or hated.

But this new Pun, while campy and actually funny in many ways is very gory and violent. It's got several scenes that might make you wish you'd turned your head for a split second, a lot like the last Rambo movie. 

This one has a very colourful villain too in Jigsaw and his sidekick - loony bin Jim. Jigsaw gets his name from an accident that realizes the potential harmful effects of recycling all those bottles. 

I was instantly sucked into the movie. It dispenses with anything more than a cursory mention of any backstory about Frank Castle aka Punisher and jumps right into the scumbag punishing action. I highly recommend this one if you're a fan of action movies and like a bit of gore on the side. 

I'll be sure and pick this one up when it's out on Blu-ray.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice... I was worried about this entry but sounds like they did it up right. 

You do of course know why they made this as well as the Hulk remake don't you?

The Avenger movie due out 2011 or 2012! 
They are rebooting those characters to get them more in line with what they want to do with the Avenger movie, plus to get them back in line with more of how they really are in the Marvel comics.

Thanks for the heads up, I just added this to my list of DVD purchases!


----------

